# SSD auf AHCI oder IDE ??



## bacasusi (16. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

habe heute festgestellt, dass meine SSD wenn sie auf IDE im UEFI eingestellt ist innerhalb von 10 sek. meinen PC bootet, an sich ein TOP-Wert, jedoch habe ich mehrfach gehört, dass man die am besten auf AHCI laufen lässt,weil die dann mehr Leistung bringen, aber wenn ich dies tue braucht mein PC weit über eine Minute zum starten was ich echt komisch finde, weil es mit IDE ja schneller geht, AHCI an sich aber ja besser sein soll. Dies merkt man auch wenn ich je nach Einstellung einen Geschwindigkeitstest machen. Mit IDE fällt die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit wesentlich geringer aus als mit AHCI (rund 200mb/s weniger bei beidem,lesen und schreiben)

Wisst ihr woran es liegen kann, dass der Startvorgang mit AHCI so lange dauert???

Danke!!! 

Specs:
AMD FX-6100
ATI Radeon HD 6870
ASRock 970 Extreme3
Plextor M5 Pro (128gb)
Rasurbo RAPM 650W

Arbeitsspeicher und 2.Festplatte weiß ich auf anhieb jetzt net, falls notwendig such ichs raus!


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. Februar 2014)

BIOS und Treiber aktuell? Falls nein, dies erstmal durchführen.

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied beim Schreiben/Lesen ist klar; das ist einer der Nachteile von IDE.

Mit welcher Einstellung wurde damals Windows installiert? War AHCI schon aktiviert?


----------



## hodenbussard (16. Februar 2014)

Schalt mal im BIOS AHCI an und lass das AMD Extra Gedöns was unter den Eintrag auftaucht auf Disable.
Habs selbe Board,das dauert ewig weil er erst den AMD AHCI Controller lädt,AHCI langt völlig


----------



## bacasusi (16. Februar 2014)

@Sunshine
Habe heute bereits mein UEFI auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht hat alles super funktioniert, danach ging der "Ladebildschirm" des Mainboards auch schon mal schneller, denn der hatte vorher auch schon ewig gebraucht. So weit ich es noch weiß habe ich Windows mit IDE installiert, da dies die Standardeinstellung war und ich noch gar keine Veränderungen im BIOS vorgenommen hatte, da ich davon keine Ahnung hatte.

@Hodebussard
Hatte während ich AHCI aktiviert hatte diesen AMD kram immer auf aus, denn ich hatte im Inet gelesen, dass das nur für RAID Systeme sinnvoll wäre
Deshalb habe ich aktuell erstmal auf IDE gelassen, weil der einfach viel viel schneller startet !!!

Nur frage ich mich warum AHCI so ewig dauert, wenn es doch eigentlich schneller sein soll als IDE. Aber man sieht ja dass es iwie geht den IDE schaffts ja super schnell !?


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2014)

also dein problem kenne ich von meinem Bekannten.  der hat das selbe board, eine ssd mit win7 und eine 3tb als datenplatte. das hochfahren dauert knapp 2 minuten. die 3tb ist in gpt formatiert und das bios ist aktuell. alles wurde mit ahci installiert. wenn ich aber die 3tb platte abklemme startet der pc ratzfatz. hab von diesem problem schon öfters hier gelesen aber anscheinend gibts noch keine lösung. normalerweise wenn win mit ahci installiert ost kann man nicht nachträglich im bios auf ide umstellen, dann gibts nämlich einen bluscreenbeim laden.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

merkwürdig... aber dasahci is sowisio sine sache... mit alten mb ging ssd im ahci mode garnicht, mit neuem läuft win auf ahci ohne probs


----------



## ich111 (17. Februar 2014)

Ohne AHCI kein TRIM und kein NCQ daher sollte defintiv AHCI gewählt werden: Schnellen AHCI-Modus nachträglich aktivieren - Windows 7 - Windows - PC-WELT


----------



## RealMadnex (17. Februar 2014)

Das mit NCQ ist richtig, aber Trim geht auch im IDE-Mode. AHCI bringt lediglich Leistungsvorteile, die bei einer SSD mehr fruchten als bei einer HDD.


----------



## bacasusi (17. Februar 2014)

Habe das problem selber gelöst !!! Habe die ssd in den ersten sata slot gepackt ahci wieder aktiviert und siehe da mein pc bootet innerhalb von 9 sekunden ! 

Trotzdem danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------

